# Pic request: 195 40 16 Falken 16x7



## cameron_mk3 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm trying to find the right tire size for a 16x7 wheel with *mild stretch*.

I've heard that the S-drives don't stretch at all, and that the Falken's do.

Does anyone have a picture of *Falken 195 40 16's mounted to a 16x7 whee*l?

Thank you :beer:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Tyrestretch.com does


----------



## cameron_mk3 (Dec 27, 2008)

They don't, but thanks for posting.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Cool thing called google too.

And for the record, since this game is obviously new for you, no 195 width tire is going to stretch on a 7" wide wheel. As you can see on tyre stretch, all those sidewalls go straight up and down. Moving to a falken tire isn't going to magically produce what you are looking for.


----------



## tykiers (Nov 12, 2009)

cameron_mk3 said:


> I'm trying to find the right tire size for a 16x7 wheel with *mild stretch*.
> 
> I've heard that the S-drives don't stretch at all, and that the Falken's do.
> 
> ...


 any luck on this? im looking for the same thing, or is 205 all we can do?


----------

